# D-Link DIR 100 disconnecting issue



## m0cka (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi, I have had the D-Link 100 (wired) router for about a week. A problem that repeats itself after random time interval (oftenly more than 15 minutes) is that I become unable to browse any websites. So I access the router through the webinterface and reboot it. Then it works fine for another half an hour before the same issue comes up.

Do anyone have any ideas about what might be the problem?

EDIT: What makes this even weirder is that µTorrent continues to download, even if I can't browse.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.
Update the network drivers on your computer to the latest available.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## m0cka (Jan 6, 2009)

I have done all of the above but the problem doesn't seem to cease. The problem occurs for all computers in the network at the same time.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'll bet if you stop downloading with P2P that the situation improves.


----------



## m0cka (Jan 6, 2009)

It certainly does, but I want to be able to both download and browse the web. A router should be able to handle that?!


----------



## AspiringWannaBe (Aug 9, 2007)

Although my router was really old and I don't know if reading my thread will help any but check it out and maybe you can get some inspiration there.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f135/solved-di-624-d-link-router-problems-290853.html
Good luck.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

m0cka said:


> It certainly does, but I want to be able to both download and browse the web. A router should be able to handle that?!


Please review the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, and you'll see we provide no support for P2P applications here at TSF.

Closed.


----------

